# Volkswagen Routan



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I'm thinking about retiring the Navigator and buying a minivan to use for Uber XL service. One of the local dealers has a Routan for sale at a reasonable price, but I know nothing about them.

Does anyone have any experience with the Routan? Any information either good or bad about them?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I'm thinking about retiring the Navigator and buying a minivan to use for Uber XL service. One of the local dealers has a Routan for sale at a reasonable price, but I know nothing about them.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Routan? Any information either good or bad about them?


I don't know why that did a reply. But since I have you here, how come your font is blue and everyone else's is black?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I use to have a Honda Odyssey as a work van and when someone hit it I had a Routan as a rental . Probably the best mini van I've ever driven , the Honda had more power , but the VW was just set up really smart . I enjoyed the van for the couple weeks we used it .


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I don't know why that did a reply. But since I have you here, how come your font is blue and everyone else's is black?


If you click on the "*A*" on the toolbar above your post, you can select the text color.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> If you click on the "*A*" on the toolbar above your post, you can select the text color.


Mind = blown!!!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I don't know why that did a reply. But since I have you here, how come your font is blue and everyone else's is black?


Go to - http://htmlcolorcodes.com - there are 140 named colors you can use in your posts.

Anything from *green* to *orange* to *brown.*

You can also change the size of the text. 

And if you're really cool... you can change the typeface.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Go to - http://htmlcolorcodes.com - there are 140 named colors you can use in your posts.
> 
> Anything from *green* to *orange* to *brown.*
> 
> ...


Coolest **** ever!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Coolest **** ever!


Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page, and click on the "Help" tab. Find the "BB Codes" topic, and that will explain all the neat tricks you can do with your posts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I'm thinking about retiring the Navigator and buying a minivan to use for Uber XL service. One of the local dealers has a Routan for sale at a reasonable price, but I know nothing about them.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Routan? Any information either good or bad about them?


Does it come with the famous Volkswagon T.D.I. engine ?



Uber Crack said:


> I don't know why that did a reply. But since I have you here, how come your font is blue and everyone else's is black?


Special Font for Special Members !


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Does it come with the famous Volkswagon T.D.I. engine ?
> 
> Special Font for Special Members !


nope is the same as caravan under vw name and style


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Does it come with the famous Volkswagon T.D.I. engine ?


If I could buy a TDI routan I would already own it , small diesel engines are the best engines period for Rideshare work


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

pacifico said:


> nope is the same as caravan under vw name and style


Am I reading this correctly? A Routan is a rebadged Caravan?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Am I reading this correctly? A Routan is a rebadged Caravan?


You're not reading it incorrectly , it's a rebadge and slightly reengineered Caravan .


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> You're not reading it incorrectly , it's a rebadge and slightly reengineered Caravan .


Hmmm... thanks for that little tidbit of info!

I wonder which is the better vehicle - the Chrysler or the VW?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Hmmm... thanks for that little tidbit of info!
> 
> I wonder which is the better vehicle - the Chrysler or the VW?


I've never driven the Chrysler T&C but I have driven the Grand Caravan and the VW was the better of the two cars .

I should have clarified my statement
The VW had a much nicer ride and seemed to handle better the interior was also much nicer . Also it's a better brand so you get the better badge lol


----------



## Mold Pro (Sep 11, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I'm thinking about retiring the Navigator and buying a minivan to use for Uber XL service. One of the local dealers has a Routan for sale at a reasonable price, but I know nothing about them.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Routan? Any information either good or bad about them?


We have a 2011 with 61 K on it it has been great low maintenance its for sale kids are grown mini van days are over we loved it


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

It is more a t&c than it isn't. If at the right price it is probably a good vehicle for this. The navigator is way too expensive a car for it, especially on x rides!


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

A friend of mine has a Routan and absolutely despises it, mainly because it has not been reliable at all. They have had numerous electrical issues with it, the dealer had it for 7 weeks and couldn't figure out what was wrong. Maybe he has a lemon though.

P.S. He bought it new because it was a good deal.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> You're not reading it incorrectly , it's a rebadge and slightly reengineered Caravan .


They are exactly the same vehicle. There are no mechanical differences.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

brick656 said:


> They are exactly the same vehicle. There are no mechanical differences.


That's not true they're 90% the same vehicle but they have different suspension, interior is nicer than the GC as well as a better looking exterior . They also seem to have more sound deadening since the vw seems to be a little more quiet


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

VW routon is Chrysler Town and country. It's decent for uberxl. There are better choice out there.
Acura MDX may be available as select, uber xl, lyft plus, lyft lux, lyft suv. you'll make a lot more with it


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> That's not true they're 90% the same vehicle but they have different suspension, interior is nicer than the GC as well as a better looking exterior . They also seem to have more sound deadening since the vw seems to be a little more quiet


What different suspensions components do they have? Otherwise, everything you stated that is different is strictly opinion.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Routan and GC = identical save for a couple of body panels.


----------



## CiDirkona (Sep 25, 2017)

Different suspension components in the Routanis that is has Bilsteins shocks, and maybe different springs/spring rates. It's identical geometry. The highest end ones came with the rear air ASSIST ride in the rear for towing -- coil springs PLUS air bags for leveling a heavy tongue load.


----------

